# Post anchor question (for pergola)



## kensmash (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi everyone.

My wife and I are adding a 24x15 pergola to our patio area. One side of the pergola will be attached to the house (ledger board + joist hangers + 2x6 boards), while the other side will be supported by 3 6x6 posts. We're pouring concrete this week to enlarge our patio to that size, so the current plan is to set the post anchors in the wet concrete. Here are the style of anchors we are using:










My question is do you have any recommendations or techniques to help align the anchors when we set them? My fear is we're going to put these anchors in, the conrete will harden, and when we start bolting in the posts, they'll be misaligned when we run the 2x6 stringers. 

This is our first project of this sort. So any thoughts/ideas/questions about any part of our project will be very welcomed. 

Thank you,
Ken


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

With that style post anchor there's going to be nothing to stop the side sway so your going to have to add lots of diaganals in the framing.
I'd set the post in concrete in holes that are dug deeper then the frost line and pore the new slab around the the post.


----------



## kensmash (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Joe. Actually buying longer 6x6's and digging down some holes to set them in sounds a lot easier than using these anchors. Will that help fight against that side sway you mentioned?

Side sway would still be a problem even though one entire side of it is attached via ledger board to the house?

And one concern I have about setting the posts in concrete is the moisture. We're using treated 6x6 posts...is moisture an issue to worry about? We'll put some gravel at the base of the post holes to help with drainage....other than that, anything else we should be mindful about?


----------

